# Armani luminous silk foundation ?



## enka (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Girls and Boys,
anyone familiar with this fondation? Is it really worth the money? I want sheer coverage and need a fondation, that evens my skintone. 
What about the colouring? Are they cold/warm, yellow or pink based?

What are you in Armani compared to MAC ? I'm NC 20 in Studio Fiy, that would be xxx in Armani?


----------



## Onederland (Dec 11, 2005)

I looooove this foundation! personally it is worth the money.

The foundation is a little more than sheer coverage, but it does even out the skintone wonderfully, its like photoshop in a bottle. The foundations are more yellow toned. Im not very good at converting MAC into LSF shades, but i'm a LSF. 9.






yuuup. <333 LSF.


----------



## Noire (Dec 11, 2005)

I wear LSF in 3, MAC I'm NC15.  Coverage... sheer to medium, I guess.  I think this one layers up well for the coverage you need, or mix in moisturizer for an even sheerer product.

I love the way LSF looks, but I'm not sure if my skin likes it yet.  My usually winter dry skin is going greasy with most foundations lately.  For light coverage and happier skin I've been using BE Fairly Light of late.  I think MSF is more recommended for oilier skin.

I say... ask for a sample!  I should have, two bottles and $100 later, it is beautiful, but I'm not wearing it daily.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 12, 2005)

i wear LSF powder #9 and it's GREAT! i prefer powder so i don't use the liquid, and the powder rocks! i use it with my 136 brush and it gives great flawless coverage that's not too heavy..


----------



## enka (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanx!
This allready helped me a lot!
So I think that I will look for LSF in 3 and 4...


----------



## moonlit (Feb 16, 2011)

love amani LSF.

  	face atelier is similar to LSF but thicker.

  	I am nc 42 in mac sff and I wear armani lsf in 8.

  	7 was light in armani lsf.


----------

